# Lake's Celery ACL Jackson Miss



## celerycola (Feb 1, 2009)

Finally picked up one of these after several years looking. 

 That makes ten different ACL Celery Sodas from five companies:

 1    Lakes Celery        Jackson, MS
 1    Dr. Brown's Cel-Ray    Pasadena, CA
 1    Dr. Reiss Celery    Brooklyn, NY
 3    Kolatona        Huntington IN
 4    Celo            Sauk City, WI and Hampton, IA


----------



## mgardziella (Feb 1, 2009)

Nice!  I need to get a celery soda bottle sometime, they're pretty cool.


----------



## celerycola (Feb 1, 2009)

I have embossed Celery Sodas from Detroit and Grand Rapids and stoneware syrup jug and dispenser from Kalamazoo.


----------



## mgardziella (Feb 1, 2009)

Cool, I wonder what that stuff tasted like?  Was it just like a regular cola or did it have some celery taste to it.  Nice collection.


----------



## celerycola (Feb 1, 2009)

There were over two hundred companies making some variety of Celery Soda. There were colas, root beers, cream sodas, tonics, and phosphates, all with celery added. The only Celery Soda still on the market tastes similar to Vernors Ginger Ale with celery added.


----------

